# The Court of the hague question, hello all, help please



## Pierre121212 (Jan 17, 2015)

I want to go to court in the Hague and I wish to find a lawyer and to file "Pro bone" ; is it free, do we have a lawyer sent to us? do we have to show up there in court, can we be represented by a local attorney? I will appreciate any comments or advices, I have been looking in vain and I never got responses. 

or with different words, how to sue someone with the civil court or criminal court in The Hague, pro bonea por bone way? or do you know list of lawyers email where to send my case, I am looking for a good Lawyer from Netherland.
Pierre121212

Posts: 1
Joined: 17 Jan 2015 9:29


----------



## Xircal (Mar 20, 2015)

Pierre121212 said:


> I want to go to court in the Hague and I wish to find a lawyer and to file "Pro bone" ; is it free, do we have a lawyer sent to us? do we have to show up there in court, can we be represented by a local attorney? I will appreciate any comments or advices, I have been looking in vain and I never got responses.
> 
> or with different words, how to sue someone with the civil court or criminal court in The Hague, pro bonea por bone way? or do you know list of lawyers email where to send my case, I am looking for a good Lawyer from Netherland.
> Pierre121212
> ...


It's fobidden for Dutch lawyers to accept a legal case on pro bono basis.

The Dutch equivalent is a Pro Deo lawyer, but you would have to reside in the Netherlands in order to apply.


----------

